# OPEN HOUSE  at Stony Brook Manhattan's MFA in TV Writing with Alan Kingsberg, Christine Vachon and Pam Koffler



## Telwriting (May 13, 2019)

The most complete* MFA in TV Writing* on the East Coast is* still accepting applications for next Fall* and is having an* Open House* on May 20 to discuss how to get your TV series or movie from idea to market. Head of TV Writing Alan Kingsberg in discussion with legendary producers Christine Vachon and Pam Koffler from Killer Films

Here's a link to the open house. Amazing program.


----------



## Wridir2186 (May 14, 2019)

How long is the TV writing program?


----------



## Telwriting (May 15, 2019)

The TV Writing MFA is two years.  Though some go part time and stretch it to three.


----------



## Wridir2186 (May 15, 2019)

Dang, I wish I looked into this school before I drained my teachers of Letters of rec. hahahah. 

Is the MFA for TV writing cheaper than the $50,000 out of state tuition since it is two years? Or is it the same price? 

(Saw Stony Brook has the producer of First Reformed as the director of the school. First Reformed was a top 3 movie for me last year! That's awesome.)


----------



## Telwriting (May 16, 2019)

Out of state is the same for film and TV as they are the same number of credits.  But most out of state students establish residency by second semester or second year at the latest. Where are you located?


----------

